# Crushed finger



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

landed on like your finger got under your board?


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't think his finger got under his board, that would be quite difficult...

Maybe you should get some X-rays of your finger, just to be sure? Fingers break quite easily, my thumb broke on time, with something going way less faster than a landing!


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

No I didn't land by board on it; my ass pretty much crushed it. I can bend it, obviously not as much as all my other fingers, but I can. The pain went away after about 2 hours, and I can type haha. Could it still be broken? It doesn't feel it.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

finger/toe injuries are always a bitch. i once crushed my toe skateboarding and i didnt think i broke it, a week or so later it still hurt too much to walk on so i got an x ray and sure enough it had broken in 2 places! i didnt even know a toe was big enough to break twice. anwyay i was out for a month of that season


----------



## Tachypsychia (Feb 1, 2011)

For the most part if you break your fingers or toes, you usually know because you cant bend them or walk on them. If the pain goes away when you move it or its just dull it could be fractured.


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

My gf made me a little homeade splint for it, and I've been using that alot. I think I'll just take it easy on that finger, it doesn't feel broken or fractured. Sucks I've overshot huge jumps and nearly shattered my heel and tailbone, and now the simplest fall did this to me. Snowboarding can be a bitch sometimes. And yet I still keep doing it...:dunno: haha


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

jslim39 said:


> No I didn't land by board on it; my ass pretty much crushed it.


What the hell kinda grab were you working on?:laugh:


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

justdust said:


> What the hell kinda grab were you working on?:laugh:


Tailgrab


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

You're good, at least you still have them all haha. Go see a Doc and get that taken care of, it could be broken even if you can move it.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Even if it is broken, the doc may not be able to do much for you. I broke a couple fingers and they just told me to splint them. Otherwise, would have had to give me some sort of arm cast to support it... I went with the splint.


----------

